#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Εφαρμογή "Τιμές Ζώνης"

## michaelvs

Κατεβάστε δωρεάν την εφαρμογή Τιμές Ζώνης και βρείτε με ευκολία την τιμή ζώνης του ακινήτου που σας ενδιαφέρει στην Αττική.

https://itunes.apple.com/gr/app/time...9440?l=el&mt=8




Η δωρεάν έκδοση περιλαμβάνει:
- Τιμές Ζώνης κυκλικών ζωνών
- Συντελεστές Εμπορικότητας κυκλικών ζωνών 
για όλους τους δήμους που αναγράφονται.


Η συνδρομητική έκδοση περιλαμβάνει:
- Τιμές Ζώνης κυκλικών ζωνών
- Συντελεστές Εμπορικότητας κυκλικών ζωνών 
- Τιμές Ζώνης γραμμικών ζωνών
- Συντελεστές Εμπορικότητας γραμμικών ζωνών 
- Υπολογισμός Αντικειμενικής Αξίας Κατοικίας Εντός Σχεδίου
- Υπολογισμός Αντικειμενικής Αξίας Επαγγελματικής Στέγης Εντός Σχεδίου
- Υπολογισμός Αντικειμενικής Αξίας Αποθήκης Εντός Σχεδίου
- Υπολογισμός Αντικειμενικής Αξίας Θέσης Στάθμευσης Εντός Σχεδίου
για όλους τους δήμους που αναγράφονται.
- Εκτύπωση όλων των (ΦΥ) φύλλων υπολογισμού 


- Δήμοι που περιλαμβάνονται:
α) Νομαρχιακό Διαμέρισμα Αθηνών:
Αγία Βαρβάρα, Αγία Παρασκευή, Άγιος Δημήτριος, Άγιοι Ανάργυροι, 1ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, 2ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, 3ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, 4ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, 5ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, 6ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, 7ο Διαμέρισμα Αθηναίων, Αιγάλεω, Άλιμος, Αμαρουσίου, Αργυρούπολη, Βριλήσσια, Βύρωνας, Γαλάτσι, Γλυφάδα, Δάφνη, Εκάλη, Ελληνικό, Ζωγράφου, Ηλιούπολη, Ηράκλειο, Ίλιον, Καισαριανή, Καλλιθέα, Καματερό, Κηφισιά, Λυκόβρυση, Μελίσσια, Μεταμόρφωση, Μοσχάτο, Νέα Ερυθραία, Νέα Ιωνία, Νέα Πεντέλη, Νέα Σμύρνη, Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, Νέα Χαλκηδώνα, Νέο Ψυχικό, Παλαιό Φάληρο, Παπάγου, Πεντέλη, Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη, Πεύκη, Ταύρος, Υμηττός, Φιλοθέη, Χαιδάρι, Χαλάνδρι, Χολαργός, Ψυχικό.


β) Νομαρχιακό Διαμέρισμα Πειραιώς:
Ρέντη, Δραπετσώνα, Κερατσίνι, Κορυδαλλός, Νίκαια, Πειραιάς, Πέραμα.


γ) Νομαρχιακό Διαμέρισμα Ανατολικής Αττικής:
Σταμάτα, Ροδόπολη, Παλλήνη, Κρυονέρι, Θρακομακεδόνες, Δροσιά, Διόνυσος, Γλυκά Νερά, Γέρακας, Βουλιαγμένη, Βούλα, Βάρη, Άγιος Στέφανος, Άνοιξη, Αχαρνές.


δ) Νομαρχιακό Διαμέρισμα Δυτικής Αττικής:
Άνω Λιόσια, Ζεφύρι.

----------

etsafos

----------

